# SIR - Suggestions, Complaints and Results



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2012)

Hey, I just turned on my microphone and posted this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105303/post-1130286.html#msg1130286 using SIR. I asked SIR for the most asked for Recruiting question, and to post it again. Guess it had trouble with the actual disease problem part ( there's so many). You have to be pretty specific with what you ask, or you'll get an error message.

Anyway, make sure you follow Mike's instructions to a 'T'. It took me about ten times before I could make this work. This is going to be so cool once I learn the way to command it properly. It can be pretty frustrating till you get the hang of it.

BTW, you might still have to spellcheck your post.

Have fun! ;D

Thanks Mike!  We don't pay you enough for what you do for us. :facepalm:

edit

It doesn't like swear words : We'll have to work on that.


----------

